# We Are Scientists



## Ian (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay, I don't expect a reply to this post....but anyone UK/EUROPE/US go to see em live this year?

Saw them yesterday and they were AWESOME! Had iforward russia! supporting and another I can't remember...but wow, what a fantastic gig.

Anyone who went to see em at all, post up!

Got a few more gigs lined up, Arctic Monkeys (ohhhhh yea), The Futureheads, and Reading!


----------



## Jackson (Apr 7, 2006)

Was that at Bristol Carling academy? I was thinking about going to it...Glad i didnt if you were gonna be there  

Took the mrs to cheddar gorge instead then went to TGI fridays and watch ice age 2 (girlfriends choice of movie)


----------



## Ian (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea, thats the one!


----------

